# Sourdough bread



## brownb (Jun 10, 2012)

My wife makes a fantastic bread from a biblical recipe called Ezekiel bread and several other types as well but I, being a pioneer at heart, love sourdough as well. I found this link and am looking forward to trying it out. I though I might not be the only one interested 
http://m.instructables.com/id/Sourdough-Bread/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks so much. I hope you don't mind but I put it on my own site.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you!!! This is one of the easiest to follow tutorials on sourdough. I'm gonna try it!!

Have you ever looked at www.sourdo.com? I think it would be wonderful to try some starters from around the world but it sounds like it might be tricky to get them going so I haven't tried any of them yet.


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this! The step-by-step pictures are amazing. I keep sourdough starter and bake bread about once a week. I've seen this technique of using a roaster or dutch oven to bake in, but never tried it. I know what I'll be doing this weekend.


----------



## wandering (Oct 9, 2012)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Thank you!!! This is one of the easiest to follow tutorials on sourdough. I'm gonna try it!!
> 
> Have you ever looked at www.sourdo.com? I think it would be wonderful to try some starters from around the world but it sounds like it might be tricky to get them going so I haven't tried any of them yet.


The sourdough site has fantastic starter cultures! I'm using one of the Italian ones and it is the best starter I've ever used. It took several months of care and feeding before it came into its own, but was worth the wait.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Yum! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

wandering said:


> The sourdough site has fantastic starter cultures! I'm using one of the Italian ones and it is the best starter I've ever used. It took several months of care and feeding before it came into its own, but was worth the wait.


WAY AWESOME!!! I was wondering if anybody had tried a starter from them. Isn't it cool that they "claim" at least that the egyptian starter could possiby be hundreds if not thousands of years old??? Their prices went up recently. Used to be $10 for almost all of them.

What kind of flour do you use to "feed" the starter? I might have read that Rye flour works the best.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I love sourdough pancakes! Mmmm! Good stuff!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmmm, I make pancakes more than bread, and honestly, my bread doesnt come out too well. Its too thick and heavy, not at all airy like in those pictures. Its edible (for me only, noone else will touch the stuff) but I'd like to do better. The two things in those instructions I dont do, and which may be my problem: I dont let it sit for another few hours after kneading it, and I dont use yeast. From all other articles on sourdough, adding yeast is cheating. I should probably get over that.
Can anyone tell me which of these makes my bread so thick? Or is it both steps?


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> Hmmm, I make pancakes more than bread, and honestly, my bread doesnt come out too well. Its too thick and heavy, not at all airy like in those pictures. Its edible (for me only, noone else will touch the stuff) but I'd like to do better. The two things in those instructions I dont do, and which may be my problem: I dont let it sit for another few hours after kneading it, and I dont use yeast. From all other articles on sourdough, adding yeast is cheating. I should probably get over that.
> Can anyone tell me which of these makes my bread so thick? Or is it both steps?


I have the same problem when making bread, but when I make rolls they seem to do better.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Uh, Im sure this will be a stupid question, but whats the difference? Size?

Cant help it...
I swear she says I am 'adequate'...


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Mom had a fantastic sourdough starter that she made pancakes with. One of my regrets is not getting her recipe on how she made them


----------

